
Jack Dorsey and Twitter: Can you have a part-time product visionary? - protomyth
http://gigaom.com/2012/10/06/jack-dorsey-and-twitter-can-you-have-a-part-time-product-visionary/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OmMalik+%28GigaOM%3A+Tech%29
======
webwielder
Has Twitter ever had a vision? Their product direction seems to have been
largely based on cribbing what users and third party clients come up with.

~~~
kmfrk
From what I read, they aren't aiming for an IPO, so they are definitely here
to stay - or at least they think so.

Costolo's Charlie Rose interview made it sound like Twitter and its success
happened completely by accident, and the company will now try to capitalize on
it instead of trying to understand what made Twitter successful and grow that
aspect of it.

It's only going to get worse from here.

------
kmfrk
No.

I think we all know the answer to the question but hope for something magical
to intercede and steer Twitter the right way, but obviously this is never
going to happen.

They're going to grow the site into a platform instead of just a service with
a payments/microtransaction system.

I kinda hate myself for liking Steve Ballmer as a CEO more than Costolo, but
there it is.

------
gobengo
Last I heard Jack was working 16hr days, 8 at Twitter and 8 at Square. I'm
sure it was an exaggeration, but any amount of working day after day at an org
gives you the leverage you need to provide vision.

Twitter will be fine.

------
donebizkit
I think product visionary is not a full time job. You don't work out a vision
with a pen and paper. Product visions are like good ideas, they always hit you
when you are doing something completely different.

~~~
photorized
Exactly.

~~~
alexqgb
This is the hardest thing to learn. Stepping away from your desk when you're
under pressure is just so counter-intuitive. Even if it's often worked before,
there's that voice that says "Yes, but it might not this time, and you're
under the gun."

Ignore that voice.

------
nc17
Betteridge's Law of Headlines applies to this article.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridges_Law_of_Headlines>

------
photorized
Yes.

For the right individual (parallel entrepreneur type), time limits (due to
working on more than one campaign, product, startup, etc) almost always
guarantee focus, quick decision making, originality, boldness. There's no
overanalyzing.

------
keeptrying
Elon Musk ?

